# Line spotters please look, *10 or 12 dpo*



## shnsn

I had Ib yesterday and this test in afternoon today with concentrated wee.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something! Good luck for your next test!


----------



## mumof1+1

I see something. Good luck xx


----------



## shnsn

Todays with fmu


----------



## shnsn

Top pic is todays
Bottom is yesterdays

Other IC brands are showing barely there lines. I see the progression and hopefully it continues to get darker. My opk is getting darker but not as dark as control line.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see progression too! Have you got any kther brands you could try? I know some people get a faint line on ICs but decent on frer etc


----------



## shnsn

i have got a Frer but its hard to hold my wee in for a few hours. I had a uti a couple months ago which was horrendous so i try avoid doing that and drink lots too which would dilute the urine. I will try frer tomorrow morning with fmu. I have tried other cheapie brands lines are not too good on them.
This pic shows all taken with the same urine sample. The casette is a 25miu


----------



## justonemore31

I think you got your bfp


----------



## shnsn

I tested this morning (5am) with frer, negative. Although the same wee did turn light positive with IC.
I tested a second time at 8am and IC was still light. I used different varieties of IC and some are negative and some light.
A bit confused, maybe not enough hcg as so early or just dodgy IC!


----------



## shnsn

My IC is stronger this evening! 
Pic is of 2 different brands, the bottom brand has been consistently light and darker today, whereas the top one still negative with the same urine sample, in the day i could see a slightly darker evap line but i wouldnt class it as a light positive! I am believing the bottome brand! Its so frustrating and i am glad to not be using just one brand of cheap IC’s. Will try with clearblue tomorrow, i have the beginnings of a UTI or that kind of feeling so not sure if that can affect the tests.


----------



## shnsn

This from smu 2 diff cheapie brands


----------



## shnsn

Am beginning to doubt the cheapies! Have a bof and a possible bfp fron 2 brands, the top strips are from a digital which showed not pregnant


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hmm. I'm not sure. I'm seeing lines on some and not others. 
When is AF due?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I’m seeing lines on some but not on others.


----------



## shnsn

AF due in 3 days time, however i think i ovulated late on CD18, i didnt do any opk’s till CD20 which was positive the however i notice increase cm. Im guessing to be 8 dpo.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Still time for great progression! Fx :dust:


----------



## shnsn

My tests this morning are lighter again, im not feeling too hopeful now


----------



## justonemore31

I agree w everyone who says they see lines on some and not others. Even though I see something faint on some of the thicker tests, it isn't very visible and could be evaps. I see a second line that's more visible on the two thinner strips that say HCG on the test strip but that could be evaps, or it could really be BFPs and that brand is just more sensitive than the others. If you're about 8dpo I would wait a few days then take another test but a diff brand like FRER. Good luck .


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm with the other ladies. I see lines on some but not others unless there different sensitivity?
8DPO is really early still so I wud give it a few day and re test. Maybe like 10 DPO. 
I got a really faint positive at 10DPO then a proper line on a frer at 11DPO. 
I did test at 8DPO but it was a BFN. I didnt implant until 9 and DPO. 
Good luck.


----------



## shnsn

I have a very faint line on the blue one, all my tests are 10miu apart from the casettes ones in the older pics which were 25miu. 
The brand that was giving me a good bfp are now very very faint and this brand that gave me bfn is now looking promising. It doesnt help that i dont know how many dpo’s i am, its between 7 and 9 so still early but so confusing with all these different results.


----------



## shnsn

This is what i have now


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something on the 2nd pic bottom test


----------



## shnsn

Todays tests
All 10miu
The positives i am not trusting!! Started with dye run then looked positive when all others negative, this brand gave me light positives a few days ago, i will not buy these IC again. I read reviews on ebay when they were dipped in water and gave positives, off now to try that!!


----------



## shnsn

All three same brand same batch
Last test is dipped in water
Test no.3 is showing a line...
1st one is faulty
2nd was dye run/positive
3rd is light positive
4th is water, negative

All with the same wee. I have left reviews and really mad at them, had i not purchased different brands i would think i am pregnant, cannot rely on one brand of tests only, especially is they are 10miu or IC.


----------



## shnsn

I got this with frer fmu. 
I actually ran out of IC and have nothing left now! 
Am 10 or 12 dpo


----------



## shnsn

My frer test line vanished! See nothing when dry and few mins after taking that pic.


----------



## justonemore31

With the frer how many min did you take the picture?


----------



## Soph_91_x

shnsn said:


> My frer test line vanished! See nothing when dry and few mins after taking that pic.

Hey love, what was the outcome of this? Did you get your clear bfp?


----------



## shnsn

hi,
No unfortunately it wasn’t a bfp. Period came 9th April, cd 34. Could ha be sworn by those bfp’s But feel may have been a faulty batch as only one brand showed positive with the same urine sample.


----------

